# Looking for a ice tea concentrate ???



## Zucas (17/11/15)

Howsit , anyone know where to get a nice ice tea ? tnx


----------



## brad511 (17/11/15)

This is interesting. I'd also like to know if you'd be able to get one


----------



## Vapington (17/11/15)

There are tea concentrates but you would have to mix in some additional flavours to replicate the fruit flavouring and cool refreshing experience you get from iced tea


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

I believe @Stroodlepuff said she did her own rooibos extraction.

Opened a few tea bags and dumped the shredded leaves into PG (I'm sure VG would work too, but not as well??)
Shake it up, add a little heat even and leave for a few days.

Once there is a good aroma/smell to the mixture, strain the shredded leaves out and presto!! 
Obviously you would then need to add sucrose for sweetness, coolada for the cool exhale and a fruit of your choice. (I'd go with peach)

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (17/11/15)

FW Has an ice tea flavour, no idea if it's any good though


----------



## shabbar (17/11/15)

vm peach rooibos


----------



## shabbar (17/11/15)

paging @Oupa


----------



## Viper_SA (17/11/15)

@drew at Valleyvapour has an order from Flavor West inbound with ice tea concentrate if you want to do the diy route. Also has Black Tea (forgot the brand) that you could add some Koolade too for the cool effect


----------



## Nova69 (17/11/15)

@Oupa have some VM peach rooibos, I add some Menthol it gives a extra chill


----------



## phanatik (17/11/15)

Nova69 said:


> @Oupa have some VM peach rooibos, I add some Menthol it gives a extra chill



What @Nova69 said.

Been Vaping Peach Rooibos with a touch of Methol Ice from Vapour Mountain since i discovered their juices.
Super refreshing!


----------



## shaunnadan (17/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I believe @Stroodlepuff said she did her own rooibos extraction.
> 
> Opened a few tea bags and dumped the shredded leaves into PG (I'm sure VG would work too, but not as well??)
> Shake it up, add a little heat even and leave for a few days.
> ...



There is a shop in melrose arch that sells loose tea and tea bags. Crazy expensive (I think It was R100 for 20x tea bags ) but it has the most amazing aroma. 

I paid for the box of tea bags so I was entitled to doing what I wanted to 1 tea bag. #score! 

So I cut it open (has a strong cloth bag) and dumped it into some pure pg and left it to steep for a month. Afterwards I used the same tea bag cloth to strain it out and added some vg to it and had the best apple tea Flavour ever !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I believe @Stroodlepuff said she did her own rooibos extraction.
> 
> Opened a few tea bags and dumped the shredded leaves into PG (I'm sure VG would work too, but not as well??)
> Shake it up, add a little heat even and leave for a few days.
> ...


Lol not me  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol not me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I believe it was me, I'll see if I can track that post down


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/15)

Here's a link to a post on how I made tea extract:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-crazy-experiments.t11441/#post-222352

Once you have your tea base where you like it add a dash of Koolada, like maybe 0.5 or even 1% to add some coolness and add the fruity flavour of your choice, ripe strawberry, lemon or peach work well or use a combination of those, for a bit of fun try adding a tiny bit of peppermint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (17/11/15)

This sounds fantastic , can't wait to try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/15)

Zucas said:


> This sounds fantastic , can't wait to try it


Let us know how it turns out


----------



## blujeenz (17/11/15)

Zucas said:


> Howsit , anyone know where to get a nice ice tea ? tnx



It might be worth a try buying an_ iced tea in a tin_ that you like, evaporating the water off which should leave you with a concentrate which might then be dissolved in PG.
yeah, a lot of should's and could's but Im still waiting for my countertop distiller after which I'll be able to say for sure.
Caffeine is supposedly dissolved in water and PG is hygroscopic(attracts water) so Im hoping it'll be a similar 2 step process.


----------



## Eequinox (18/11/15)

stumbled on this 

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/fw-iced-tea-flavour-concentrate/


----------

